# looking to rent klipschorn around Berlin, Germany



## plasticpippo (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi all,
this is my first post and apologies for not being in the right topic, but i cannot post in the classifieds yet.

i am looking to organise a very special event in Berlin. i found a venue, but i will need some Klipschorn to make this happen.
can anyone direct me to someone who would be interested in renting his/klipschorn for this occasion?

i know it is a long shot but i have to try 

for more info feel free to contact me


----------

